# Ears



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wanted a bit of advice about Bella's ears if anyone has any. I noticed yesterday that there is brown wax in one of her ears and a little in the other ear. It isn't a discharge or anything so assume its wax, is there a cleaner you can buy for this or any other suggestions on how to clean them. Thankyou in advance


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I buy some stuff at my Vet's office called "Ear Cleansing Solution" made by "VET Solutions". You can probably buy a similar product at any pet supply store. I think the technique for ear cleaning is probably just as important as the product itself. Be sure to use enough of the solution, and really work it around inside the ears before you allow her to shake it out. Then dry carefully with cotton balls. Ask your Vet to show you how. 

p.s. It's important to note that the ears are not "self-cleaning" and that the Vizsla tends to have "wet" ears. That makes regular cleaning all the more necessary.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use cotton buds on stalks, just for in the creases, obviously I don't put these into her ear canal. Ruby seems to really enjoy this.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Warm salty water and some cotton balls. Don't use a cotton bud, as they can pierce the eardrum if the dog moves while doing it. Alternatively, use your finger and the dog will lick it clean


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone, am going to try it now while she is asleep


----------

